# Brushes



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you all for helping out a newbie with advice on shears. I have a follow up question on brushes. Can I know Which ones are good ? I see the madan pin brush is suggested a lot by gurus on this forum. I also see people like cc butter combs. I see madan also has brushes which are aluminum. I see they have extra long pin is recommended by hedi. I am thinking of fine/coarse comb.so my question is do I still need a pin brush, comb , mustache comb.also can you please guide me to pick combs ? I mean the brand madan or cc.


----------



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

I forgot to add I am going to keep my boys on puppy cut. Not planning on growing hair.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If you're keeping in a puppy cut, really most brushes work well. I love the CC wooden pin brush a lot! For tangles, the Wet Brush is wonderful. I use the mustache comb daily to comb the hair around the eyes after I've cleaned the area. A greyhound comb is great for behind the legs and under the chin and chest.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have used the Madan and CC brushes and combs..both are good products..however, over time, I prefer the Chris Christensen brushes which are more expensive, but are sturdier and better made and have lasted longer for me..I have been very happy with my Madan combs..I have 3 Maltese, and I do my own grooming, so my brushes and combs get a lot of use...ditto on the CC wood pin brush, our favorite!


----------



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

aprilb said:


> I have used the Madan and CC brushes and combs..both are good products..however, over time, I prefer the Chris Christensen brushes which are more expensive, but are sturdier and better made and have lasted longer for me..I have been very happy with my Madan combs..I have 3 Maltese, and I do my own grooming, so my brushes and combs get a lot of use...ditto on the CC wood pin brush, our favorite!


Thank you. I understand the about the brushes. Are the CC combs better than Madan as well in terms of quality ?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I prefer the CC Buttercombs, they seem to glide thru the coat a bit better. Wood pin brush is great for wet brushing. 

I have a VERY old CC brass pin brush, which used to be my absolute favorite...but if you plan on using product (ie: detanglers & moisture sprays), it very quickly gets that strong "brassy" smell. I was able to make it somewhat better with a baking soda paste and now only use it on the yorkie (who I do not use product on). I now prefer the Madan brushes...I have an orange & a lavender. The lavender gets the tangles out better on a longer coat and the orange is softer for head and/or a shorter coat.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought the CC wooden pin brush and in a very short time the rubber bed started coming off. My Madan brushes are intact after years of use. I bought the CC fine tail comb and it is great for faces and for parting the hair. Personally, I haven't noticed any difference in quality in any of the greyhound style combs. My new favorite brush is an All systems pin brush with 1 1/2 inch long pins. The wet brushes in both sizes work great for tangles....really great. My little one has started loosing pins after a few months, but they are so inexpensive that I don't mind just buying another.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I highly recommend the following brushes: my boy has combo silky-cottony hair:
*Chris Christensen Oval Fusion Brass Pin brush #27 mm 
*_{this brush is good for keeping the fur mat free with daily use many people love this brush}
_Fusion Oval Pin Brushes - Cherrybrook*

Chris Christensen Cool Colors Wood Pin Brush Small {I got the purple color}
*This brush is very gentle & soft & good on ears & near face where a more gentle touch is needed. I also use it on the short hair on Baby's torso {he is in the Korean style cut}.Many people love this brush:http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/487395/catid/359/vname/Chris_Christensen_Kool_Colors_Wood_Pin_Brushes
Chris Christensen *

*I already answered your about the combs question in your 'Hello to All' thread.*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love love love the Wet Brush for my girls and for me.


----------



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I highly recommend the following brushes: my boy has combo silky-cottony hair:
> *Chris Christensen Oval Fusion Brass Pin brush #27 mm
> *_{this brush is good for keeping the fur mat free with daily use many people love this brush}
> _Fusion Oval Pin Brushes - Cherrybrook*
> ...


Thank you Sandy for the informative post.


----------



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

Does anyone has a recommendation on Chris Christensen combs ? I am confused they have so many. Can you let me know if 005 or 000 is good for Maltese.thank you.


----------



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

Can anyone please help me ?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I use the #000, it meets all my needs. I also use a "flea" comb (cheapy) for eye goobies


----------



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

lydiatug said:


> I use the #000, it meets all my needs. I also use a "flea" comb (cheapy) for eye goobies


Thank you.


----------

